# CVS-Server funktioniert nicht mit Windows

## smog_at

Hey @all,

Ich habe nach den Tutorials und Themen die ich in diesem Forum und bei Goolge gefunden habe einen CVS-Server installiert. Ein CVSROOT Verzeichnis habe ich mir auch schon angelegt.

Loakl funktioniert das ein und Auschecken der Dateien, jedoch nicht über einen Windows-Client. Ich habe TortoiseCVS, WinCVS und mit dem CBuilderX von Borland probiert ein Modul TEST einzuchecken, jedoch scheibt er mir immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

CVSROOT/cvswrappers kann nicht ausgecheckt werden. Es muss die Berechtigung zum Auschecken dieser Datei vorhanden sein, damit CVS für die Erkennung bestimmter binärer Dateitypen konfiguriert werden kann.

Es wird überprüft, ob TEST nicht bereits existiert.

Modul "TEST" konnte im CVS-Repository nicht angelegt werden. CVS gab fol-genden Fehler zurück:

cvs.exe [import aborted]: cannot start server via rsh: No such file or directory

```

Das Verzeichnis lautet: /var/cvsroot/projects, die Gruppe und der Benutzer sind cvs

Könnte mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

MfG smog_at

----------

## rockhead

install cvs package:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge cvs

 

initialize cvs repository:

 *Quote:*   

> cvs -d /var/cvsroot init

 

change permissions (http://cvsbook.red-bean.com/cvsbook.html#Starting_A_Repository):

 *Quote:*   

> cd /var/cvsroot

 

 *Quote:*   

> chgrp -R cvs .

 

 *Quote:*   

> chmod ug+rwx . CVSROOT

 

create group "cvs"

add your cvs users to group "cvs"

afaik, cvs pserver method uses telnet:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge telnet-bsd

 

you want xinetd to serve it:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge xinetd

 

let xinetd start at boot:

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update add xinetd default

 

edit /etc/xinetd.conf and remove the localhost restriction:

```
defaults

{

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d
```

change /etc/xinetd.d/cvspserver (http://www.cvshome.org/docs/manual/cvs-1.11.13/cvs_2.html#SEC29):

set user = root, disable = no and add passenv = PATH

```
service cvspserver

{

        disable         = no

        socket_type     = stream

        wait            = no

        user            = root

        group           = cvs

        log_type        = FILE /var/log/cvspserver

        protocol        = tcp

        env             = HOME=/var/cvsroot

        log_on_failure  += USERID

        port            = 2401

        server          = /usr/bin/cvs

        server_args     = -f --allow-root=/var/cvsroot pserver

        passenv         = PATH

}
```

restart xinetd:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.x/xinetd restart

 

now you should be able to login:

user = sm

server = tux

repository = /var/cvsroot

 *Quote:*   

> cvs -d :pserver:sm@tux:/var/cvsroot login

 

hints

* use webmin for cvs server configuration

* read http://cvsbook.red-bean.com/ (also available as book in german)

did i miss anything  :Question: 

----------

